# Chipping grip



## AMcC (Jan 1, 2014)

Does anyone on here chip using their putting grip, or do you just grip the club normally for chipping like all other iron shots.

Are there any benefits to using a putting grip ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 1, 2014)

I just use my normal grip but grip further down the club for more control. Mind you with the stare of my short game you really shouldn't pay too much attention to me!


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 2, 2014)

I switch to a baseball grip, I find it gives me more feeeeeeeeeeeeeeel


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;18ns11HzCgI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18ns11HzCgI[/video]


----------



## Simbo (Jan 2, 2014)

Normal grip for me, don't see any reason to change grip just because your chipping.


----------



## stevelev (Jan 2, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			[video=youtube;18ns11HzCgI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18ns11HzCgI[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Not one to be pedantic but that is a grip for a high pitch, OP was questioning chipping grips

For a short chip green side I tend to hold the club more upright and use more of putting style grip as I get more feel this way.


----------



## London mike 61 (Jan 2, 2014)

When I chip I'm normally standing closer to the ball so the club is more upright with a flatter sole so the grip is more putter style. Because the feet are closer together the ball is further back so it makes the grip feel like a pitching grip. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## AMcC (Jan 2, 2014)

London mike 61 said:



			When I chip I'm normally standing closer to the ball so the club is more upright with a flatter sole so the grip is more putter style. Because the feet are closer together the ball is further back so it makes the grip feel like a pitching grip. Hope that makes sense.
		
Click to expand...

When you are standing closer is there not a tendency for only the toe of the club to be on the ground, instead of all the flat portion of the sole ?


----------



## Simbo (Jan 2, 2014)

stevelev said:



			Not one to be pedantic but that is a grip for a high pitch, OP was questioning chipping grips

For a short chip green side I tend to hold the club more upright and use more of putting style grip as I get more feel this way.
		
Click to expand...

Can you describe how you get more feel??


----------



## London mike 61 (Jan 2, 2014)

AMcC said:



			When you are standing closer is there not a tendency for only the toe of the club to be on the ground, instead of all the flat portion of the sole ?
		
Click to expand...

My clubs are raised at the toe by 1 degree so it is not really a problem .


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 2, 2014)

stevelev said:



			Not one to be pedantic but that is a grip for a high pitch, OP was questioning chipping grips

For a short chip green side I tend to hold the club more upright and use more of putting style grip as I get more feel this way.
		
Click to expand...

danny willet talking about his practice wedge that has a putter grip on it.  this ensures he doesn't have too strong a grip when chipping, pitching etc. 

[video=youtube;HBySO-yuuDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBySO-yuuDc[/video]

2mins 45secs.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 3, 2014)

I use the same grip as per a full shot although it never feels very comfortable due to choking down on it so much.


----------



## stevelev (Jan 3, 2014)

Simbo said:



			Can you describe how you get more feel??
		
Click to expand...

Much the same as when putting, personally I find it easier to judge using a putting style for greenside chipping, that and practise with the v-easy promotes that stroke


----------

